# Spyro half suit x3



## DrakonicKnight (May 6, 2009)

hes just about done now, i plan on making him into a fullsuit but my anime con is this fri and im outta purple so that will be done before AC i guess x3
















theres wip pics and other stuff on my FA

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2009)

Awesome job so far!  That's really good. Keep it up ^_^.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Mmmm Nice!


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

He looks scary, why not make him cuter xD


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 6, 2009)

Meeew said:


> He looks scary, why not make him cuter xD


but i love my demonic looking spyro XD


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

It looks good, but to me the fur need to be shaved down and used a shorter pile fur.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It looks good, but to me the fur need to be shaved down and used a shorter pile fur.


meh to eachtheir own x3


----------



## Squattle (May 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It looks good, but to me the fur need to be shaved down and used a shorter pile fur.


>.>... I've come to the conclusion that she likes teh long furs. <3333 Me too X3333


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2009)

Squattle said:


> >.>... I've come to the conclusion that she likes teh long furs. <3333 Me too X3333



Meh.
When doing scalies, shorter fur and/or other materials may work.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 6, 2009)

I seen it on FurNation Forum, via the RSS Feed =D

I like it ... It puts Seto Kaiba in his place =D


----------



## The Grey One (May 6, 2009)

I love it so far Drak <333333

Will you be putting up videos on YouTube of it when you're done?


----------



## Lukar (May 6, 2009)

THAT. IS. AMAZING. <3


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

Awsome!!!!!

SPYRO Waaaaa

make cynder next whippeee


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2009)

Normally I find most of the suits to be a tad creepy, but this one is really well done and I love it.

Evil Spyro for the win


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 7, 2009)

The Grey One said:


> I love it so far Drak <333333
> 
> Will you be putting up videos on YouTube of it when you're done?



yup i will :3


----------



## DrakonicKnight (May 7, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Awsome!!!!!
> 
> SPYRO Waaaaa
> 
> make cynder next whippeee


i am ^-^ already have the base for the head made and wings almost done just waitin on the fur


----------

